# pchtree city finds



## virgil (Nov 12, 2012)

these are a few arrowheads that a friend has found around peachtree city georgia.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome finds right there.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd really like to hold a couple of those.  Good stuff.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 13, 2012)

great collection ...


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice assortment. Could we get a close up of th e top 1/4th?


----------



## virgil (Nov 14, 2012)

yes this weekend i will get a close up of them.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 14, 2012)

That looks like part of Carey Elliott's collection.


----------



## Son (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 19, 2012)

That's alot of nice points!!! great finds....


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 19, 2012)

I grew up in the area, we found points every time they cleared lots to build houses after it rained. That area has a rich indian history.


----------



## virgil (Dec 26, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Nice assortment. Could we get a close up of th e top 1/4th?


here you go chehawknapper.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Dec 26, 2012)

Cool, and a great variety of material too!


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 27, 2012)

You have quite a few early archaic, mainly heavily resharpened Bolen bevels. There are a few on rows 4&5 that look like they could be Daltons.  Would love to get a clear shot of those.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 1, 2013)

Ask someone else to take the pictures please.

gt40


----------



## Sweetwater (Jan 24, 2013)

Can anyone ID the rock 2nd pic down...2nd row....3rd from right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## virgil (Jul 21, 2013)

*better picture*

I finally got a chance to take another photo. I hope this is better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2013)

Those lancelates look interesting.

In the very first picture at the top of the thread, 5th row down from the top, 7th point from left. Could you get a couple of good clear pictures of it?


----------



## virgil (Jul 21, 2013)

*last pics*

I am sorry for the quality of the pics but I don't have a good camera. I hope these are clear enough. thanks for looking at these points.


----------

